# electrical woes



## jrmcarthur (Mar 30, 2015)

Day to all! I hope that I have the coreect forum here. I have a 1988 L6, i take it this is E24? 

I like to know if there is someone here that is knowledgeable about the electrical sysytem. I have not be able to get the starter to engage after charging the battery due to being discharged over a 2 month period. I'm convinced the drain is either because of an aftermarket audio unit or the alarm system (I cannot tell whether the alarm is original or aftermarket, though I believe it's aftermarket). I have all the dash lights, but after attempting to start the car, I get several short blasts from the horn. Is there a starter interlock? If so, can it be reset or bypassed? There are other electrical issues with the car, but I need it running first. Anyone able to help or to point me in the right direction? Many thanks in advance!


----------

